# what should I do - continue or cancel?



## Richi (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi all

I dont know what to do. My second attempt with SANA should have started last Thursday and I should go to Kharkov an Monday/Tuesday. The good message at first. I get prompt replay from Dr. Irina. She replayed my email from Friday evening today. But the cycle was moved now to start on 11. April because the first synchronization failed. Is this normal or a bad sign?

Now I can try to cancel the contract with SANA an try the new clinic LVF work with. Or I can continue with SANA.

What would you do?

Thanks and bye


----------



## napy (Jun 17, 2011)

Richi,
  Has LVF told you what other clinic you could be working with instead of Sana Med?  Has LVF told you WHY they are working with a different clinic now.  I would look into the other clinic before I made a decision to switch clinics. It might be hard to get your money back since you've already paid them and it sounds like they have done some work already for your surrogate mother and donor. I think at this point in time I would stay with Sana Med.

Napy


----------

